# Classical Archives Just Relaunched!



## drk2211

Check out the new Classical Archives Facebook page!

Thety've announced a couple of exclusives already.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Classical-Archives/66690637652?ref=ts

"The just launched Classical Archives (http://www.classicalarchives.com/) offers the largest collection of classical music available online as well as extensive resources and historical background on all works, composers, artists, and much more. It's the best online destination for classical music shopping, listening, enjoyment and learning…for serious aficionados and eager newcomers alike."


----------



## rwalters

*Thanks for the posting*

Will have a look. thanks for posting the classical music video


----------

